# Looking for leather seat covers or replacment covers... Not a SEEK/Sell post. Please reaad:



## RobertV8 (Nov 21, 2015)

SKIP to GREEN TEXT If you dont want the long story.

I painstakingly ground chiseled drilled and filed a pair of A6 seats I had into my wifes MK4. She had cloth seats and the passenger was manual and they were quite uncomfortable. I had this A6 she had bought but it needed either a huge engine overhaul including 90% of the seals or a swap. I wasnt too keen on eihter as it needed other items and in this country is strict on getting the car inspected every year and on time... So I took all of the parts off minus the driveline... Still regreatting not grabbing the heads. A whole none of it has sold... So I decided to start using the parts. Which leads me to part two...

I had the a6 seat set. They are orange brown... and a bit dirty. But they were a massive upgrade. I then sewed up leather door cards. My first attempt was pitiful the second looks and feels factory. Then my wife found black leather rear seats for 40$.... Then she found out it was only the bottoms for a wagon... So instead of canceling she found a black leather rear seat which I test fit before recoloring... My mistake... She loves the black leather. Rear seats are not a big deal to re color. They see light use and are simple to unclip. Fronts have snap rings clips plastic covers ECT ECT... I dont want to paint them and then have them scratch every three weeks and I have never re dyed with 100% sucess. Its always a few shades off and never grips the leather. Plus these seats are old enough to attend middle school... so:

I am looking for Leather covers that look factory fit. IE a seat cover maker preferably a recommendation from someone who is using them or used them and could live with them for the life of the car. I want a long term solution .... Or I am looking for someones loss to be my gain.

And no I am not paying Recaro prices for OEM leather... The stuff isnt golf foil as some sellers think. But if someone knows an upholsterer in Japan that they can recommend... By all means...


----------

